# $91 Doordash Tip



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Joey Calzone said:


> View attachment 502262


Was it a calzone?


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Was it a calzone?


$$50 worth of Italian food. Doordash told me the order was $8.50.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

DAMN !
I hope you took the rest of the day off ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Joey Calzone said:


> View attachment 502262


Enjoy your Unicorn ride!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> DAMN !
> I hope you took the rest of the day off ?


No way I would have kept banking in &#128178;&#128178;

I had this one last year.










This was last year when dd showed upfront earnings, if op would've gotten his ping before dd changes he would've seen $94 upfront, as to why dd changed the upfront earnings it's a big why! Many times I have accepted dd pings which turn into higher earnings, this new change is a big puzzle for me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> No way I would have kept banking in &#128178;&#128178;
> 
> I had this one last year.
> 
> ...


It's to stop drivers from gaming the system. There was software some were using allowing them to auto accept pre loaded offer amounts only. They wanted to stop drivers from being able to cherry pick only high value orders.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It's to stop drivers from gaming the system. There was software some were using allowing them to auto accept pre loaded offer amounts only. They wanted to stop drivers from being able to cherry pick only high value orders.


So you're saying that there is or was a software that allowed drivers to auto accept orders?


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I had two drunk college girls tip me $68 in cash and then tip me $6 in the app. The food order? 80 chicken nuggets and 2 waters and a big drunk thank you hug/cheek kiss. Oh if I was 20 years younger.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> So you're saying that there is or was a software that allowed drivers to auto accept orders?


Yes, same as there was for Uber and Lyft. They could set the minimum value to 20,25,30 whatever high value they wanted. They could do only high value orders and make more than all the ants running around delivering. With the high values set around $8.50 it makes that useless.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Enjoy your Unicorn ride!


Thats not a ride
Its unicorn ****!!!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> No way I would have kept banking in &#128178;&#128178;
> 
> I had this one last year.
> 
> ...


That's a DD Drive order since it includes +$2 on time bonus. They still show the payout up front on Drive orders. OP's was a regular order that paid +$90 over


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I had two drunk college girls tip me $68 in cash and then tip me $6 in the app. The food order? 80 chicken nuggets and 2 waters and a big drunk thank you hug/cheek kiss. Oh if I was 20 years younger.


If you were 20 years younger they still would have called campus cops if you tried to stick around.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Seamus said:


> It's to stop drivers from gaming the system. There was software some were using allowing them to auto accept pre loaded offer amounts only. They wanted to stop drivers from being able to cherry pick only high value orders.


That's not gonna stop me from "cherry picking", it's just gonna stop me from accepting low offers shown up front. It might be a $50 order, but I'll neve know because it shows as a $4 order for 13 miles. I've accepted enough low orders in the hopes that it would pay off in the end only to be sadly disappointed upon delivery. Doordash isscrewing it's customers withthis bullsh!t practice.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

part-timer said:


> That's not gonna stop me from "cherry picking", it's just gonna stop me from accepting low offers shown up front. It might be a $50 order, but I'll neve know because it shows as a $4 order for 13 miles. I've accepted enough low orders in the hopes that it would pay off in the end only to be sadly disappointed upon delivery. Doordash isscrewing it's customers withthis bullsh!t practice.


In my experience in my market I've never seen a hidden tip on an order under $8.50. So only $8.50 orders and higher may have higher tips.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I expect that in due course an audit by the restaurant on their account will cause DD to reveiw the trip and cull back the error.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I expect that in due course an audit by the restaurant on their account will cause DD to reveiw the trip and cull back the error.


What is the error?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You said it was $50 of food.

Sounds like DD screwed up the order in the app somehow.

The restaurant should reconcile their DD orders, they probably do so already, either weekly or monthly, I don't know, and they'll see the missing revenue and complain to DD, who will come back to review your order.

Of course, I am making two huge assumptions here, that the restaurant is run by a real business person, and that DD will figure it out if the restaurant files a request for a payment adjustment.

Good luck !!


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> You said it was $50 of food.
> 
> Sounds like DD screwed up the order in the app somehow.
> 
> ...


Sorry. I typed the wrong amount. The food cost $550. So the tip was not an error. I figured I would get a good tip however I didn't expect that much.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ah got yah !!!


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

Joey Calzone said:


> In my experience in my market I've never seen a hidden tip on an order under $8.50. So only $8.50 orders and higher may have higher tips.


Same thing in AZ


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Planet Express Driver said:


> Same thing in AZ


I get them on $8 in East Tennessee.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Joey Calzone said:


> Sorry. I typed the wrong amount. The food cost $550. So the tip was not an error. I figured I would get a good tip however I didn't expect that much.
> View attachment 503313


The tip was just over 15% (16.5%). Wicked score! (Your profile says Boston so assuming it was in that market). I've gotten $45-50 tips on orders around $200. But never delivered an amount of food this high. Also interesting that it was a direct-to-merchant order, which then roped in DD for the delivery.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> That's a DD Drive order since it includes +$2 on time bonus. They still show the payout up front on Drive orders. OP's was a regular order that paid +$90 over


What to do to become a Doordash drive?


----------

